# New 22's and lowered the diesel



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

Bad cell pic for now - but excited about the look.
just took it down an inch via the VAGCOM. I believe this pic is on load level, ride height is good, a little more bumpy, but loving it for summer.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (.paul)*

Looks great - would love to see more pics...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (.paul)*

That rack is huge! Too big for the car?


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

love the black on black


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_That rack is huge! Too big for the car?

angle prolly makes it look funny.
I am going to wash it up, remove the snowboard rack, and put on the bike racks and snap some photos today.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks great!!!


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (.paul)*

Looking good! What are the specs of those VRs? And what size are the tires?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

22's - 285 i believe


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have an 08 V10 and two Dobies








We have a lot in common...


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

if i didn't live in the townhouse - I'd have two as well








pics of dobies?
you can kinda see mine in the last picture there


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (.paul)*

I some pictures over at Club Touareg profile gallery. 
My name over there is PLO231.
He (or She) is a good looking dog!
Mine are Rommel (black) 6 and Lucie (red) 4.


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

DAMN!!! Love to see the wheels found a nice home! Reg looks TIT's brah!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i hate that we couldn't get the air ride in canada... 
I can't find anything that goes low enough arrggg... 
Looks good!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

nice wheels. they look great on the Touareg.


----------



## bosswhlr (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (.paul)*

Looks a little like the Grizwalds station wagon they drove to 
Wally World ****


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (bosswhlr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bosswhlr* »_Looks a little like the Grizwalds station wagon they drove to 
Wally World ****









what??

























OP- looks great man. My wife and I are thinking of getting a Touareg and seeing yours makes me want to pull the trigger even more




_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 10:18 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## bosswhlr (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New 22's and lowered the diesel (.paul)*

Great comparison photo's. Only you should have used the Treg shot with the humunggus roof rack on.......


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! Lowered V10's on 22's are a personal favorite of mine:


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*

you'd think if you are gonna take the time to make a .gif you'd start w/ half decent pictures.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII's KING* »_you'd think if you are gonna take the time to make a .gif you'd start w/ half decent pictures. 



Wow, thanks for your input, Ansel Adams. The pics are fine, they just were degraded by a ****ty free gif maker.


----------



## Uncle Wiggley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_

Wow, thanks for your input, Ansel Adams. The pics are fine, they just were degraded by a ****ty free gif maker. 

Scouting for some nice T-rex pics and ran into this, Ansel Adams LOL, I think he would even laugh at the use of his name in this context.


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

I like it! But you need to polish the rear suitcase muffler and dual tips. It's clashing in the rear, probably because of the black. 



.paul said:


>


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

.paul said:


>


 after I saw this, I decided to sell my MK4 Jetta and buy a T-Reg maybe in September or October  
I love it!!


----------

